# Flowerhorns (Super Red Monkey) Questions



## ivyle512 (May 7, 2019)

Hi,
My name is Ivy. 
I'm sorry if I post a wrong topic. This is the first time I joined the forum. 
I have 6 Super Red Monkey now. They are 6 months years old. Does anyone have any experience to help my monkey turning Red /pinker (Faded)?. I don't know how to help them fade. I tried to use a lot of food high protein and frozen food. But I don't feel they change the red color. Any advice about food, PH, environment ...training ....?

Thank you.

Ivy.


----------

